# Manufacture: Model Train Specials



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I noticed this on Trainworld for some products that appear to be LGB.

http://www.trainworld.com/manufactu...s-1/wpy-diesel-switch-engine-road-no-4-27630/

Are they LGB?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, that looks a lot like the D&RGW small black diesel that LGB made years ago. It is a good little engine.

Chuck


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

It is clearly marked LGB in the ad.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

With TrainWorld I tend to be extra cautious. 

Model Train Specials may just mean they are on their special sale list but I have had varying results over the years. 

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

That is the newer model of the LGB 2063 D&RGW diesel.
It will have the 4 wire DCC capability and the weight is no longer lead so it is lighter.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Dan and Chuck,

That is what I thought. I have a 2063 that might pull better double headed. 

What caught my eye was the Porter (with decoder)

http://www.trainworld.com/manufactu...porter-steam-class-0-4-0t-unlettered-3-24771/

But I've had a few compatibility issues with my old Porter.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I got one a few months ago when they ran a special on them. I've not done more than run it on my workshop switching layout, but it runs very smoothly. Lots of room under the hood for batteries/electronics or more weight if you really wanted to add it. It pulls well enough without extra weight--certainly capable of a prototypical train. European-made. (I can't remember if it's Hungary or Germany.) 

I was also tempted by the Porter, but passed in favor of the dismal. I later picked up a scratch-and-dent Porter off of ebay for really cheap, so all is well with the world. It runs well, and cosmetic fixes will be done in the process of kitbashing it anyway.

Later,

K


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Kevin,

They are tempting but I wanted to confirm they are what I thought they are.

Not sure if I will do nnything.

Jerry


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the first digital porter (20771 I believe) and have not had any drive train issues to date.
Also I got the one from the 2004 Mystic convention and it still runs well.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Dan Pierce said:


> I have the first digital porter (20771 I believe) and have not had any drive train issues to date.
> Also I got the one from the 2004 Mystic convention and it still runs well.


Hi Dan,

My porter runs fine. The compatibility issues I mentioned had to do with its older decoder limiting some of the programming I tried to do.

Naturally it is so light it is limited in what it can pull which is why I am tempted to get another one - if I think it will double head with mine. It's small size would make double heading with a small sound car in the middle a bit difficult for me.

Jerry


----------

